# Changing display name



## Chase.Collins19 (Jul 14, 2013)

So, I am the type who is, what some might think, unbearably indecisive and I would like to change my name, "Chase.Collins19", to "Chaselicious" but I couldn't figure out how. I was wondering if there was anyone who wishes to humor me by telling me how?


----------



## Gahars (Jul 14, 2013)

I demand a sacrifice. Your first son. On an altar, with a knife, yadda yadda yadda.

Come on, make it snappy.


----------



## Chase.Collins19 (Jul 14, 2013)

:<


----------



## Ryukouki (Jul 14, 2013)

I had to spin around three times and say "Ooga Booga" on the last spin.

But seriously, if you message a supervisor, you should be able to get a change of name.


----------



## air2004 (Jul 14, 2013)

Chase.Collins19 said:


> So, I am the type who is, what some might think, unbearably indecisive and I would like to change my name, "Chase.Collins19", to "Chaselicious" but I couldn't figure out how. I was wondering if there was anyone who wishes to humor me by telling me how?


Epic EPIC  Fail


----------



## Rydian (Jul 14, 2013)

You can't change it yourself, only higher-level staff can do it.


----------



## air2004 (Aug 17, 2013)

I don't mean to bump this thread ( I couldn't find the old one to bump LOL )
Could I get my name changed to just Air ? I was told that it couldnt be done before because someone from germany ( I think ) locked that name up a few months before I did , even though they havent been on in forever .
So , I will ask again , can someone let me have this name , Air ..... Please ?


----------



## The Milkman (Aug 17, 2013)

air2004 said:


> I don't mean to bump this thread ( I couldn't find the old one to bump LOL )
> Could I get my name changed to just Air ? I was told that it couldnt be done before because someone from germany ( I think ) locked that name up a few months before I did , even though they havent been on in forever .
> So , I will ask again , can someone let me have this name , Air ..... Please ?


 

I couldn't have just Milkman, you can't have Air. ITS THE FUCKING LAW BUDDY.


----------



## Ethevion (Aug 18, 2013)

air2004 said:


> I don't mean to bump this thread ( I couldn't find the old one to bump LOL )
> Could I get my name changed to just Air ? I was told that it couldnt be done before because someone from germany ( I think ) locked that name up a few months before I did , even though they havent been on in forever .
> So , I will ask again , can someone let me have this name , Air ..... Please ?


Ask a Supervisor, but I doubt you'll get it.


----------



## Ryukouki (Aug 18, 2013)

If I recall correctly, if there was an actual user named "Air" it is possible to change the name into that, but it heavily depends on said user's most recent activity. If it was like seven years ago, then the name would be changed.


----------



## air2004 (Aug 18, 2013)

Can any of the 'powers that be' help me out with this ? Please.


----------



## Densetsu (Aug 18, 2013)

Chase.Collins19 said:


> I would like to change my name, "Chase.Collins19", to "Chaselicious" but I couldn't figure out how. I was wondering if there was anyone who wishes to humor me by telling me how?





air2004 said:


> Could I get my name changed to just Air ?


You would have to ask a Supervisor or Administrator for help with that.  They tend _*not*_ to grant these kinds of requests because members have abused it in the past and some have been known to request several name changes a week.  Or they might build up some kind of reputation under a certain username, then change their username into something completely different (even change their avatar), which confuses the hell out of other members.  

They're more likely to grant your request if: 

you're just adding or removing numbers in your name (ex: someguy07 => someguy)
you want to add/remove a space in your name (ex: someguy => some guy)
you want to change capitalization (ex: some guy => Some Guy)
you want to make your name easier to read/write (ex: 4C3-8055 => ACE-BOSS)
etc.
In other words, the name change can't be drastic, and it should be available.  If it's not available, then the person currently with that username can't be an active member (must have an extremely low post count and not have signed on for a long time, the exact parameters of which are up to the discretion of the Supervisor/Admin).  

If you want to make a drastic change (ex: StinkyCheese => ComeTurismO), it has to be for a good reason and you should offer to impose some kind of restriction on yourself (such as promising not to change your avatar so you'll still be recognized somehow by others, or changing the custom title under your avatar to say "formerly known as _____" for several months, etc.).  You should also be a member in good standing, and not someone looking to change your identity in an attempt to hide your trollish past from others.  

If you can make a strong enough case for why you want your name changed, then they _*might*_ do it for you (no guarantees, though).  

Hope this helps!


----------



## p1ngpong (Aug 18, 2013)

air2004 said:


> I don't mean to bump this thread ( I couldn't find the old one to bump LOL )
> Could I get my name changed to just Air ?* I was told that it couldnt be done before because someone from germany ( I think ) locked that name up a few months before I did , even though they havent been on in forever .*
> So , I will ask again , can someone let me have this name , Air ..... Please ?


 
In short no. If a name is taken it is taken (unless it is taken by a spambot or something like that). We do not under any circumstances allow the taking of legitimately registered names regardless of activity or postcount. You might think that is unfair but you would be surprised how many members from 2002, 2003 etc with hardly any posts or activity randomly pop up even now and make posts.

In regards to the changing of names the better known and more active you are the more hesitant I am to allow you to have a name change, especially if it is to something completely different from what you originally had. I even turned down a name change from a well known member in the last two weeks because honestly I find it extremely annoying when you see someone with a high postcount posting and you don't know who they are, only to come to realise it is a member you know very well.


----------



## air2004 (Aug 18, 2013)

p1ngpong said:


> In short no. If a name is taken it is taken (unless it is taken by a spambot or something like that). We do not under any circumstances allow the taking of legitimately registered names regardless of activity or postcount. You might think that is unfair but you would be surprised how many members from 2002, 2003 etc with hardly any posts or activity randomly pop up even now and make posts.
> 
> In regards to the changing of names the better known and more active you are the more hesitant I am to allow you to have a name change, especially if it is to something completely different from what you originally had. I even turned down a name change from a well known member in the last two weeks because honestly I find it extremely annoying when you see someone with a high postcount posting and you don't know who they are, only to come to realise it is a member you know very well.


I understand what you mean , you have a point. I sort of agree with you. Oh well , thanks for the response.



Densetsu said:


> You would have to ask a Supervisor or Administrator for help with that.
> Hope this helps!


 I was gonna keep everything else the same.


----------



## IMRAN_PETER (Nov 15, 2013)

p1ngpong said:


> In short no. If a name is taken it is taken (unless it is taken by a spambot or something like that). We do not under any circumstances allow the taking of legitimately registered names regardless of activity or postcount. You might think that is unfair but you would be surprised how many members from 2002, 2003 etc with hardly any posts or activity randomly pop up even now and make posts.
> 
> In regards to the changing of names the better known and more active you are the more hesitant I am to allow you to have a name change, especially if it is to something completely different from what you originally had. I even turned down a name change from a well known member in the last two weeks because honestly I find it extremely annoying when you see someone with a high postcount posting and you don't know who they are, only to come to realise it is a member you know very well.


Well, I have mistakenly added my real name as GBAtemp username...
would be great help if I can Change it to some like IMRAN_PETER which I commonly use...


----------



## p1ngpong (Nov 15, 2013)

IMRAN_PETER said:


> Well, I have mistakenly added my real name as GBAtemp username...
> would be great help if I can Change it to some like IMRAN_PETER which I commonly use...


 
Sure thing, done.


----------

